# Catering crew list on last voyage of Queen Mary before layup in Long Beach



## Steve Hogg (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it possible to obtain the catering crew list for an ex Cunard steward who now lives in County Donegal.His name is Daniel Kerr and he was aboard the vessel on her last voyage before she was laid up in Long Beach.Daniel is interested in hearing of any old shipmates and any information would be appreciated.


----------

